# Craftsman Sears Canada 10.5hp 29 inch model c950-52820-0



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi, 

I recently bought a used craftsman snowblower Sears Canada 10.5hp 29 inch.

Model: c950-52820-0

Serial: 001290 8205

Engine: Tecumseh 10.5hp

I can't find a manual on line for this particular machine.

I'm trying to replace the auger belt, but I need the correct size.

Does anyone know what size it requires?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Carlos


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

A good guess is 581264. I have a 10/29.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2017)

Is that a 37 inch or 38?.

I looked on Amazon and the belt there is flat. Mine has a narrow bottom. The bottom that meets the pulley. And flat on top.


----------

